# Avis : Choisir son Ipad



## Areknor (23 Décembre 2014)

Salut la communauté !

Je m'adresse à vous afin d'avoir des conseils concernant les Ipad. Actuellement possesseur d'une Google Nexus 7 que je vais très certainement revendre, je souhaite acquérir un Ipad, principalement pour une utilisation multimédia ( jeu + vidéo ). Quel est selon vous le meilleur choix ?

Dois-je opter pour l'Ipad mini retina ( 299 euros ) ou alors un Ipad Air ( 399 euros ).

Merci d'avance de vos réponses


----------



## adixya (23 Décembre 2014)

La différence majeure entre les deux, c'est évidemment la taille.
Pour avoir les deux appareils à la maison, je peux te dire que le grand est génial en usage domestique et le mini génial en déplacement genre pour prendre le tgv ou l'avion.
Perso, je passe beaucoup plus de temps avec l'iPad a la maison qu'en déplacement, c'est pourquoi j'ai opté pour le grand modèle.
Mon copain a le mini et je dois dire que c'est aussi un superbe appareil, et en déplacement, je dois avouer éprouver un peu de jalousie par rapport à la compacité du mini. Le grand modèle me paraît un poil trop grand dans ce contexte. 

En revanche, pour lire des magazines numériques genre des pdf, l'ipad air permet de ne pas avoir à zoomer ou exceptionnellement, alors qu'il faut zoomer plus fréquemment en utilisant le mini.

Voilà ce qui me vient à l'esprit.

Franchement quel que soit ton choix je pense que tu seras enchanté.

Après, évidemment, prendre le mini, à prix égal, permet d'avoir plus de capacité de stockage.

Sinon, je te déconseille formellement de prendre les modèles 16 Go.
Au début on se dit si on fera juste de l'Internet et des mains, mais en découvrant que l'iPad est pratique pour plein d'autres usages, on a besoin de plus en plus de place...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1062805 (23 Décembre 2014)

Comme la dis mon voisin du dessus pense à la mémoire... Car si tu fais du jeux et bien les gros jeux prennent énormément de place... Donc pour le confort si tu en as les moyens serait de prendre le air avec les 32go


----------



## Areknor (23 Décembre 2014)

Ok. Selon vous il est plus agréable de jouer sur le mini pour la prise en main ou alors l'iPad air fait il aussi bien le job ?


----------



## Maxmad68 (24 Décembre 2014)

L'ipad mini serait mieux pour ce qui est de la prise en main


----------



## MaitreYODA (24 Décembre 2014)

Ça dépend des jeux et de chacun. Perso je joues sur un iPad Air à des FPS, jeux de voitures etc. et c'est très bien.

Tu penses à quels jeux exactement ?


----------



## Areknor (25 Décembre 2014)

Niveau jeu je joue principalement sur mon iPhone a : oceanhorn, gta san Andreas, Rayman, dead trigger 2, asphalt 8, brothers un arms 3, godfire, world of tank.. Je précise aussi que je compte investir en achetant la manette Mad Catz CTRLi  qui vient de sortir.


----------

